# XD vs XDM



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys, I've been around firearms for most of my 57 years. When it comes to handguns, I've always gravitated towards revolvers. I went to the range today and tried out a Glock 17 and truly enjoyed shooting it. As I was turning it back in, the range employee urged me to try the Springfield before ordering the Glock.

They had a competition model, I think it was. Had a 5.25" barrel and he claimed it was the best pistol for the $ they had. I use an IPad for Internet and the Springfield site requires Flash, so I can't access it. What is the difference between the XD and the XDM?

Also, how does the XD compare to a Glock. Again, I'm inexperienced in semi-autos.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Start reading over these thrads, the differences should be covered in them:

*http://www.handgunforum.net/springfield/17717-differences-xd-xdm.html
http://www.handgunforum.net/springfield/24458-xd-vs-xd-m.html
http://www.handgunforum.net/springfield/22133-xd-xdm.html*


----------

